# Flower pots in fish tank?



## LydiaGreen (Aug 5, 2005)

I have noticed in a lot of pics on the net (of aquariums) that alot of fish-keepers have painted flower pots in their fishtanks. What kind of flower pots are safe (clay, terracotta, plastic) and what kind of paint is safe (water-based acrylic, etc)?


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

acrylic paint is probally good water based will dissolve into the water


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I use terracotta pots in my tanks without problems. Some have been in my tanks for 7+ years. I would avoid homemade pots for peeps taking classes at the community collage. These can contain lead and other toxins. I personally avoid any pots that are painted.


----------

